# Temporary Finishing Rooms.



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I am building a small woodshop in one of the bays of my three car garage. I was thinking that I would use a large plasic sheet on a rod, (similar to a shower curtain) that I could pull into a small space I could keep real clean and use for finishing projects. Has anyone done this? I am open to any other ideas!

Thanks B


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I do something along those lines. When I get a project to the finishing stage, I use a blower to clean the shop up really well, then I drape and hang plastic sheeting around the shop, creating a separate area for finishing. I do it more to protect the tools from overspray though than I do to keep an area clean, but it does work for both.

I read somewhere that using old bed sheets is better than using plastic because any finish that gets on them will just flake off when it dries and then the sheets can be washed for reuse. They can also be had really cheap, and will last a lot longer than cheap plastic, which has a tendency to rip easily. I haven't tried it since I have lots of old plastic sheeting.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't protect anything from the lacquer I spray. It doesn't seem to make any difference. The lacquer dries so quickly, it is just like dust as it settles.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I do that when I spray. Using plastic pipe (conduit) I formed a square area and draped 4 mil plastic from it. Tried painters once, but it was so thin it would move with any air often hitting my workpiece. If you finish with flammables, spraying like this this may not be such a good idea but for any brushing/padding applications (and spraying non flammables) it works well. You need to be aware of the fumes and wear a respirator, but otherwise it's a good solution for those of us who don't have a finishing room.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

I been thinking of something like this

http://www.walmart.com/ip/King-Canopy-s-10-x-15-Festival-Instant-Canopy/14649569

goes up quick and clip some tarps on for walls….just something I been thinking of…I have a nice concrete area in front of my shop. So i could put this up and down as needed….add an exhaust fan and it my new spray booth.


----------

